# WON'T BE SKUNKED



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WELL I READ THE REG'S WRONG-THIS YEAR SEASON ENDS ON THE 15TH NOT THE 10TH------BUT TODAY I PICKED UP MY 3 SETS ONE HAD A JAY ,ONE WAS NOT DISTURBED AND THE LAST ONE HAD A NICE FEMALE FISHER SAME TRAP THE LARGE WEASEL WAS IN THE OTHER DAY--ANOTHER HAD BEEN THERE AFTER THIS ONE WAS CAUGHT AND ATE ALL THE BAIT OUT OF THE CUBBY. TO BAD WE'RE ONLY ALLOWED ONE FISHER OR EITHER OR A MARTIN-THE WOODS IS FULL OF THEM-----LOTS OF RED SQUIRRELS AND RABBITS AROUND FOR THEM--A GOOD AMOUNT OF COYOTE SIGN THIS YEAR TOO---THEY HAVE ALREADY TAKEN 2 DEER DOWN IN OUR AREA THIS WINTER--------------HERE'S A COUPLE PIC'S OF THE FISHER---------------------SB--------ITS WAS CAUGHT IN A 120 COIN I USALLY CATCH A MARTIN IN THIS SET--I THINK A GUY SHOULD USE NOTHING SMALLER THAN A 160 FOR FISHER GLAD THIS ONE WAS A FEMALE*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Still have snow up there eh. Looks like I'll have to come back up there since there's no snow here.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, lots of snow but warm I see.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice fur , congrats ..


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats on the catch....thanks for the pics of your sets.


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good deal thanks for the pic's I told you the game gods would bless your steel


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good catch you got there. We are sending some warmer weather your way so some of your snow should disappear.


----------

